# الهرطقة



## atchan

ما معنى الكلمه الملونه:

الم تجد افضل من هذه الهرطقه


----------



## ayed

الهرطقة :كلام غير منطقي أو خيالي لا معنى له.


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Mahaodeh

الهرطقة كلمة تستعمل في الدين المسيحي وتعادل ما يسمية الملسلمون بدعة في الدين. بعد ذلك أصبحت تستخدم للتعبير عن الكفر وتغيير الدين. لم أسمع أو أر الكلمة تستخدم بمعنى الكلام غير المنطقي وأظن أن هذا استخدام حديث جدا. أعتقد أن أصل الكلمة من اللاتينية ولكنني لست متأكدة.


----------



## Xence

نعم، أصلها يرجع إلى اللاتينية  hereticus  وتعريفها كما تفضلتِ به، وهذه الأخيرة تعود إلى اليونانية  αἱρετικός   التي تعني "إمكانية الاختيار" في حدود علمي. ا​


----------



## atchan

شكرا لكم على تحديد أو إيجاد أصلها ولكن في السعوديه يستخدمونها بكثرة وتعني الكلام الفاضي مثلا


----------



## WadiH

atchan said:


> شكرا لكم على تحديد أو إيجاد أصلها ولكن في السعوديه يستخدمونها بكثرة وتعني الكلام الفاضي مثلا



صحيح


----------



## إسكندراني

أظنّ أنّي سمعتها في مصر (مع قلب القاف للهمزة كالعادة) بمعنى الكلام الفارغ كما ذُكِر ولم أربطها بتغيير الدين حتّى رأيت تعليقاتكم


----------



## gaspar2

*كلمة _هرطقة_ هي ترجمة لكلمة ;ولسوء الحظ لا ادري ما هي; اطلقها بابا الكنيسة في عهد غابر ضد العالم الفلكي-كوبيرنيك- حينما فند هذا الاخير قول الكنيسة بان الارض مسطحة;وبرهن لهم بان الارض كروية الشكل;فقال البا با ومن معه -حفاظا على مصداقية الكنيسة-:كلامك هذا ضرب من الهرطقة; اي نسج من الخيال او مس من الحمق والجنون ومنه كذلك -سفسطة- فالعالم والنبي على حد سواء اذا جاءوا بحقيقة ما وخالفت مصالح قومهم; اتهموهم بالجنون.  
و السلام.*


----------



## Mahaodeh

gaspar2 said:


> *كلامك هذا ضرب من الهرطقة; اي نسج من الخيال او مس من الحمق والجنون ومنه كذلك -سفسطة- فالعالم والنبي على حد سواء اذا جاءوا بحقيقة ما وخالفت مصالح قومهم; اتهموهم بالجنون.
> و السلام.*



بل قصد البابا: كلامك هذا ضرب من الكفر؛ لا زال النصارى حتى يومنا هذا يستخدمونها بهذا المعنى، بالعربية واللاتينية (لغة الكاثوليكية) وكذا في لغات أوروبية متعددة. أما السفسطة، فأصلها مختلف، وهي فعلا تستخدم الآن في العربية بمعنى الكلام الفارغ الذي لا معنى له ولكن السفسطة أصلا مذهب فلسفي معقّد.


----------



## gaspar2

mahaodeh said:


> بل قصد البابا: كلامك هذا ضرب من الكفر؛ لا زال النصارى حتى يومنا هذا يستخدمونها بهذا المعنى، بالعربية واللاتينية (لغة الكاثوليكية) وكذا في لغات أوروبية متعددة. أما السفسطة، فأصلها مختلف، وهي فعلا تستخدم الآن في العربية بمعنى الكلام الفارغ الذي لا معنى له ولكن السفسطة أصلا مذهب فلسفي معقّد.




*لا اعتقد ان كلمة( هرطقة)تعني( الكفر ) فالكفر نتاج ما ترتب عن (الهرطقة); اي عن الكلام الغير المنطقي والغير المطابق للواقع والشبه جنوني.وكذالك الهرطقة تاخذ معنى( الطرهات) اي الكلام الفارغ الذي لا اساس له من الصحة. وقد ا تخذت الكنيسة هذا الاتجاه لتمويه الراي العام الاروبي ولتضفي صيغة اللاوعي والسفاهة على العالم( كوبرنيك)حتى لا تلقى فكرته النيرة اذانا صاغية ;ولان هذه الفكرة تقوض فكر ومذهب الكنيسة، تم تلفيق تهمة الكفر بكوبرنيك حتى يصدروا حكم الاعدام في حقه لترويع الشعب ومن اراد السير على نهجه. واما ان تكون كلمة هرطقة بمعنى كفر فهذا امر فيه غرابة، لان كثيرا مانسمع (ان فلان يقول هرطقة)، بمعنى سخفات وطرهات.الا في حالة واحدة وهي حالة( المجاز المرسل) الذي تكون فيه العلاقة( اعتبارما سيكون) اي ما سيترتب عن الفعل. ومثال ذالك ما يلياني اراني اعصر خمرا) فا الخمر لا يعصر وانما العنب ;ولان العنب سيصير خمرا  بعد فعل العصر فقد سمي العنب خمرا باعتبار ما سيكون ضمن المجاز المرسل.واماما يخص كلمة سفسطة فهي كلمة من نتاج المدرسة السفوسطائية التي كانت تقول اراجيف و افكار فارغة من االصحة وكانت تلزم التلاميذ قهرا بقبولها على اساس انها مسلمات بديهية. وفي ايامنا هذه تستعمل الكلمة في شكل انزياح فان قلت لاحد: ان كلامك سفسطة فيعني هذا ان كلامك فارغ  من الصحة. والسلام*


----------



## Xence

بالنسبة لمصطلح الهرطقة، أعتقد أن الموضوع المنشور في ويكيبكيديا شافٍ وكافٍ.


----------



## gaspar2

xence said:


> بالنسبة لمصطلح الهرطقة، أعتقد أن الموضوع المنشور في ويكيبكيديا شافٍ وكافٍ.



*الويكيبيديا, تشرح الهرطقة شرحا تاريخيا,اي في سياقه التاريخي وليس في انزياحه اللغوي.فاذا قلت لك اشرح كلمة نكاح اصطلاحا,بطبيعة الحال ستقول : معناها الزواج والرباط الوثيق. واما اذا قلت لك اشرحها لغة فستقول : الاءيلاج والوطء والضم والجماع.من هنا يلاحظ ان معنى النكاح في اللغة هو ما ينتج عن معنى مصلح النكاح في الاصطلاح الفقهي.وبالنسبة للهرطقة في معناها التاريخي اي الزيف والبدعة المخالفة للشريعة الراسخة فاذن الزيف والبدعة امران فارغان من الصحة ولا اساس لهما في الشريعة الراسخة . ونحن اهل السنة ان قلنا: ان هذا الامر بدعة فيعني ان هذا الامر لا اساس له في سنة نبينا محمد صلعم اي انه كذب و تلفيق والكذب والتلفيق امران فارغان من الصحة.*


----------



## Xence

gaspar2 said:


> *الويكيبيديا, تشرح الهرطقة شرحا تاريخيا,اي في سياقه التاريخي وليس في انزياحه اللغوي​*



وحسنا ما فعلت ويكيبيديا ! فنحن بصدد كلمة دخيلة على اللغة العربية، وهي غير موثقة في المعاجم القديمة، مما يدل على تعريبها المتأخر ("المنجد" طبعة 37 يذكر البدعة في الدين فقط).. فكان أولى وأحرى بمقالة موسوعية مبسطة كهذه أن تسلط الضوء على أصل هذه المفردة  حتى يتسنى للباحث أن يميز الثابت من المتغير.. والمتغير هو ما اسميته أنت انزياحا، ولعلك تقصد التطور الدلالي الذي قد يطرأ على أي كلمة بفعل عوامل عديدة، ليس هنا مجال ذكرها. ا

ولدي شخصيا اعتراضان على مسألة التطور الدلالي الذي يكون قد أدى بكلمة هرطقة (بمفهومها المرتبط بالديانة المسيحية) إلى الكلمة المتداولة حاليا في بعض لهجات المشرق العربي: ا

*أ.* من الواضح أن الفرق شاسع جدا بين معنى البدعة والانشقاق الديني من جهة، والكلام الفارغ من جهة أخرى، عكس ما هو الحال بالنسبة لكلمة "نكاح" التي استدللت بها، فالعلاقة بين الوطء والزواج واضحة بيّنة لا يحتاج فهمها إلى كبير عناء، زيادة عن كون المدلولين واردين وموثّقين في المعاجم قديمها وحديثها. ا

*ب.* ليس هناك أي دليل على أن لفظ الهرطقة بمعنى الكلام الفارغ هو فعلا تطور دلالي للفظ الهرطقة بمدلولها الديني التاريخي.. ولعله مجرد تطور صوتي للفظ آخر، ربما تكون كلمة الهرطة، وهذه موجودة عند العرب قديما، فنجد مثلا في لسان العرب: "الإِنسان يَهْرِطُ في كلامه: يُسَفْسِفُ ويَخْلِطُ" ا ا

وخلاصة القول أنه ما لم تكن هناك دراسة علمية جادة تسمح بالجزم أن هناك فعلا تطورا دلاليا، تبقى كل الفرضيات مجرد تخمينات واستنتاجات متسرّعة، ليس إلا... ا ​


----------



## gaspar2

xence said:


> وحسنا ما فعلت ويكيبيديا ! فنحن بصدد كلمة دخيلة على اللغة العربية، وهي غير موثقة في المعاجم القديمة، مما يدل على تعريبها المتأخر ("المنجد" طبعة 37 يذكر البدعة في الدين فقط).. فكان أولى وأحرى بمقالة موسوعية مبسطة كهذه أن تسلط الضوء على أصل هذه المفردة  حتى يتسنى للباحث أن يميز الثابت من المتغير.. والمتغير هو ما اسميته أنت انزياحا، ولعلك تقصد التطور الدلالي الذي قد يطرأ على أي كلمة بفعل عوامل عديدة، ليس هنا مجال ذكرها. ا
> 
> ولدي شخصيا اعتراضان على مسألة التطور الدلالي الذي يكون قد أدى بكلمة هرطقة (بمفهومها المرتبط بالديانة المسيحية) إلى الكلمة المتداولة حاليا في بعض لهجات المشرق العربي: ا
> 
> *أ.* من الواضح أن الفرق شاسع جدا بين معنى البدعة والانشقاق الديني من جهة، والكلام الفارغ من جهة أخرى، عكس ما هو الحال بالنسبة لكلمة "نكاح" التي استدللت بها، فالعلاقة بين الوطء والزواج واضحة بيّنة لا يحتاج فهمها إلى كبير عناء، زيادة عن كون المدلولين واردين وموثّقين في المعاجم قديمها وحديثها. ا
> 
> *ب.* ليس هناك أي دليل على أن لفظ الهرطقة بمعنى الكلام الفارغ هو فعلا تطور دلالي للفظ الهرطقة بمدلولها الديني التاريخي.. ولعله مجرد تطور صوتي للفظ آخر، ربما تكون كلمة الهرطة، وهذه موجودة عند العرب قديما، فنجد مثلا في لسان العرب: "الإِنسان يَهْرِطُ في كلامه: يُسَفْسِفُ ويَخْلِطُ" ا ا
> 
> وخلاصة القول أنه ما لم تكن هناك دراسة علمية جادة تسمح بالجزم أن هناك فعلا تطورا دلاليا، تبقى كل الفرضيات مجرد تخمينات واستنتاجات متسرّعة، ليس إلا... ا ​


ما معنى الكلمه الملونه:

الم تجد افضل من هذه الهرطقه
*من خلال السياق الذي وردت فيه كلمة هرطقة,كما هو مبين اعلاه, لا يمكن ابدا وقطعا ان يفهم القارئ او يؤول معناها بالبدعة والكفر لان سياقها الادبي لايسمح بذالك ,فالجملة يتضح انها ماخوذة من رواية ادبية وليس من  نص تاريخي, وبناءا عليه فمعناها الحقيقي هو الاكذوبة والكلام الفارغ الذي لا طائل منه, لان العبرة بالمعاني والمقاصد وليست بالالفاظ و المباني.وبالتالي يمكن استبدال كلمة هرطقة في الجملة الاصلية بمايلي :_ الم تجد غير هذه الاكذوبة؟
                        _الم تجد غير هذا الكلام الفارغ؟
وبما ان العبرة بالمعاني والمقاصد فا فهم من قوله تعالىومن كان فيها اعمى فهو في الاخرة اعمى) اعمى البصيرة وليس العمي الحقيقي لانه مستحيل.*


----------



## Xence

مرة أخرى، أنا لا أنفي أن هناك من يستعمل كلمة هرطقة بمعنى الكلام الفارغ، وقد أشرت إلى ذلك في مداخلتي السابقة.. لكن هذا لا يمنع أن يكون هذا الاستخدام في غير محله بالنظر لمعنى الكلمة الأصلي.. وما أكثر الاستخدامات الخاطئة الشائعة.. فهل نقبل مثلا بمصطلح "التنصّت" لمجرد أنه شائع أو متواتر في الروايات الأدبية، بينما الأصح أن نشتق من الجذر ص-ن-ت ؟ والأمثلة كثيرة... ا​


----------



## Reema

في اللهجات العامية الدارجة تعني الهرطقة الكلام الفاضي, وبصفتي عربية فقد فوجئت كثيراً بأن للكلمة معانٍ أخرى غير ذلك الذي أعرفه سابقاً.


----------

